# Migrating From Cloudy LR Back To Desktop



## JohnD19 (May 20, 2020)

Has anyone attempted to return to the desktop version form the cloud based? If so, what steps did you take and can you share any tips/tricks?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 20, 2020)

The how to options are on page 364 in the latest release of your Edit Like a Pro book John. That may answer everything you need, but feel free to come back with additional questions if anything's unclear.


----------



## JohnD19 (May 22, 2020)

So I now have now keyworded all of mu albums in cloudy using the "album - Flowers 2019" that the book suggests. I'm now ready to save all the photos to one folder.  Then when I import and move will they automatically be distributed to new folders by keyword or do I have to do something else? Thanks.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (May 22, 2020)

Lightroom Classic cannot create folders based on keywords. It can only create folders based on the capture date.


----------



## JohnD19 (May 22, 2020)

Thanks. I guess a better question is how do use the keyboarding that I did as described on page 364?


----------



## JohnD19 (May 22, 2020)

Victoria Bampton said:


> The how to options are on page 364 in the latest release of your Edit Like a Pro book John. That may answer everything you need, but feel free to come back with additional questions if anything's unclear.


So I now have now keyworded all of mu albums in cloudy using the "album - Flowers 2019" that the book suggests. I'm now ready to save all the photos to one folder. What would be the next steps? Also, maybe a better question is how do use the keyboarding that I did as described on page 364?
Thanks.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 22, 2020)

You do the import & move operation to get all the images into whatever folder structure you want to use (your only option at this stage is one of Classic's date-based folder schemes). Once the images are all imported, you can start the process of organising the images into the appropriate collections, using either static collections or smart collections. The basic process for static collections would be:

1. Create a collection in the Collections panel.
2. Use the Keywords List panel to find the keyword that you used which relates to the collection you just created, click on the right-pointing arrow at the right-hand side of the keyword.
3. That will populate the grid with all the images that have that keyword.
4. Cmd+A to select them all.
5. Drag from one of the selected images (from the image, not the grey border) and drop onto the collection in the Collections panel.
6. Repeat for all the others.
7. Later, if desired, you can organise the collections into Collection Sets.

Foe smart collections, it's slightly easier: Create the smart collection using the criteria "Keywords>Contains>keywordname", which will automatically populate the collection with all the images that have that specific keyword.


----------



## JohnD19 (May 23, 2020)

Jim Wilde said:


> You do the import & move operation to get all the images into whatever folder structure you want to use (your only option at this stage is one of Classic's date-based folder schemes). Once the images are all imported, you can start the process of organising the images into the appropriate collections, using either static collections or smart collections. The basic process for static collections would be:
> 
> 1. Create a collection in the Collections panel.
> 2. Use the Keywords List panel to find the keyword that you used which relates to the collection you just created, click on the right-pointing arrow at the right-hand side of the keyword.
> ...


Thanks!!


----------

